# Grieving for Hudson



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry for your loss. Your Hudson was such a handsome boy and so young. Having been in your shoes before I'm sure you must be devastated. I wish I could tell you the cure for the ache in your heart but unfortunately only time will replace the ache.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

So sorry to hear this  

((((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))

RIP Sweet Handsome boy!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Grief is a very individual thing Goldie. Nobody can tell you when it "should" end. Just remember that four years of love is more than many animals get, and you will have the memories forever.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

so sorry Rest peacefully sweet Hudson


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. RIP Hudson.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

IM so sorry, Hudson was a very handsome boy.


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. We lost our 5 year golden, Amber just 4 days ago. It is soooo very hard to lose them.


----------



## Goldie4Paws (Jan 9, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> So sorry for your loss. Your Hudson was such a handsome boy and so young. Having been in your shoes before I'm sure you must be devastated. I wish I could tell you the cure for the ache in your heart but unfortunately only time will replace the ache.


 
Thank you SO MUCH for your kind words. I know everyone who has loved and lost a pet knows how I feel. I appreciate that you took time to send that word of encouragement to me.


----------



## Goldie4Paws (Jan 9, 2008)

videochicke said:


> I am so very sorry for your loss. We lost our 5 year golden, Amber just 4 days ago. It is soooo very hard to lose them.


I'm sorry for the loss of your precious Amber too. The grief just kind of washes over you at times, doesn't it? I appreciate so much that you took the time to reply to my post. Be strong, and know that others are with you. I know what you're going through!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Sorry for your loss of Hudson, he was a beautiful boy, our Spice left us almost 1 year ago it's coming up in February and it's still hard.


----------



## Goldie4Paws (Jan 9, 2008)

Carraig said:


> Grief is a very individual thing Goldie. Nobody can tell you when it "should" end. Just remember that four years of love is more than many animals get, and you will have the memories forever.


 
You are so right, it is an individual thing. I appreciate so much that you took the time to reply to my post. And thank you for your words of encouragement. It really helps.


----------



## Goldie4Paws (Jan 9, 2008)

Heidi36oh said:


> Sorry for your loss of Hudson, he was a beautiful boy, our Spice left us almost 1 year ago it's coming up in February and it's still hard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your dogs are beautiful! Yes, it is hard, and the grief seems to wash over me in waves when I least expect it. I know that you know what that's like. Thank you so much for your words of comfort.


----------



## Goldie4Paws (Jan 9, 2008)

Joe and Sam's Mom said:


> I'm so very sorry. RIP Hudson.


thank you so much! I appreciate you taking the time to reply to my post.
Your dogs are beautiful!


----------



## Goldie4Paws (Jan 9, 2008)

arcane said:


> so sorry Rest peacefully sweet Hudson


 
Thank you!


----------



## Goldie4Paws (Jan 9, 2008)

Maggies mom said:


> IM so sorry, Hudson was a very handsome boy.


Thank you so much. Your dogs are beautiful!


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

i'm so sorry. Hudson is such a handsome boy. his soul and love for you will never die just like your love for him will never die, he is in your heart and memories. think of him and he will be there. Denise


----------



## Goldie4Paws (Jan 9, 2008)

daddysgirl said:


> i'm so sorry. Hudson is such a handsome boy. his soul and love for you will never die just like your love for him will never die, he is in your heart and memories. think of him and he will be there. Denise


 
Thank you, Denise, for those comforting words and for replying to my post. I will never forget Hudson, and I will ALWAYS love him.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

awwww, I'm so sorry to hear about Hudson. we just lost a black lab this past june, she was almost 15 and we lost a golden at the age of 7, 2 years ago. it's not easy. I know you have alot of memories of hudson and they will forever be in your heart.
rest well handsome hudson!!

Debbie & mason


----------



## jm2319 (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Hudson. Thinking of you...


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

We are so sorry to hear about your loss. The memories will always remind you of the great times you had. Always remember that things change, but memories remain. I hope you can find another great pup to start some new ones with.

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

The love that you shared with Hudson lives on in your memories and love. He was a beautiful boy and is playing with all of our pups until you can be together again one day. Rest in peace sweet Hudson. Bless you for sharing your story with us.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of your beautiful boy is gone at such a youung age. You and yours will be in our thoughts.
Rest well sweet Hudson.


----------



## Goldie4Paws (Jan 9, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> I am so sorry to hear of your beautiful boy is gone at such a youung age. You and yours will be in our thoughts.
> Rest well sweet Hudson.


 
Thank you so much for responding to my post. I so appreciate your comforting words.


----------



## Goldie4Paws (Jan 9, 2008)

jm2319 said:


> I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Hudson. Thinking of you...


Thank you so much. I so appreciate your kind words.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Hudson. I hope it helps to know that he is no longer in pain and can run and play forever.


----------



## Goldie4Paws (Jan 9, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> The love that you shared with Hudson lives on in your memories and love. He was a beautiful boy and is playing with all of our pups until you can be together again one day. Rest in peace sweet Hudson. Bless you for sharing your story with us.


Thank you, Carol. Your words bring me such comfort. So kind of you to respond to my post. I appreciate the encouragement.


----------



## Goldie4Paws (Jan 9, 2008)

Emmysourgolden said:


> I am so sorry for the loss of your Hudson. I hope it helps to know that he is no longer in pain and can run and play forever.


 
It does help me to know that. It also helps to know so many people (like you) care. Thank you so much!


----------



## Goldie4Paws (Jan 9, 2008)

Ronna said:


> We are so sorry to hear about your loss. The memories will always remind you of the great times you had. Always remember that things change, but memories remain. I hope you can find another great pup to start some new ones with.
> 
> Ronna
> Dallie & Karlie


Thank you for your kind words. We do plan to get another pup in the spring if we can wait that long. No dog can replace Hudson, but I know we will love our new puppy too.


----------



## Goldie4Paws (Jan 9, 2008)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> So sorry to hear this
> 
> ((((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))
> 
> RIP Sweet Handsome boy!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a difficult decision to have to make. Many of us have had to send one of our babies to the Bridge, and it's never easy, no matter how old or young they may be.



> We do plan to get another pup in the spring if we can wait that long. No dog can replace Hudson, but I know we will love our new puppy too.


I'm happy to hear that you'll be getting another pup soon. One thing to keep in mind, is PET INSURANCE. I hope your new pup is perfectly healthy for many many years, but should anything happen, insurance will allow you to have options that you didn't have with Hudson.

There are many different types of Health Insurance, but we have Pet Care Quick Care Gold. It doesn't pay for routine shots, HW meds, Frontline, annual visits, etc. but it does pay for accidents, injuries, genetic diseases, and illnesses.

From those who have it and have used it, my understanding is that reimbursement is quick and covers most of the expense (depending on the plan you choose). I believe that for a Golden, the $100 deductible 70% coverage plan is about $27 per month. (It covers 70% of the Vet costs - you pay 30%). There's also a 90% plan...and others, as well.

Here's a link if you feel it's something that would interest you:

http://www.petcareinsurance.com/us/dog-insurance-gold.asp

Rest Well Sweet Hudson.....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm so sorry about your loss


----------



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

Sending our thoughts and prayers from my gang. We are very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Goldie4Paws said:


> Thank you for your kind words. We do plan to get another pup in the spring if we can wait that long. No dog can replace Hudson, but I know we will love our new puppy too.


I like the way you are thinking. I got a new puppy within weeks of losing my last golden to Lymphoma and it was the best thing I ever did. The new pup kept me so busy I didn't have a chance to make a comparison and in retrospect they were so different in personalities comparisons would have been pointless. Without that golden greeting you at the door a home is just a house.  Start your search for a good breeder early.


----------



## Goldie4Paws (Jan 9, 2008)

Big Mamoo said:


> Sending our thoughts and prayers from my gang. We are very sorry for your loss.


 
Thank you! I appreciate your thoughts and prayers so much!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about Hudson! As they get loder you start to steel yourself for the inevitable day, but not when they are so very young. It's always such a shock. Take care of yourself and when you are ready, we'd love to hear all about him.


----------



## Goldie4Paws (Jan 9, 2008)

Ardeagold said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. What a difficult decision to have to make. Many of us have had to send one of our babies to the Bridge, and it's never easy, no matter how old or young they may be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! That was VERY helpful!


----------



## Goldie4Paws (Jan 9, 2008)

Celeigh said:


> I'm sorry to hear about Hudson! As they get loder you start to steel yourself for the inevitable day, but not when they are so very young. It's always such a shock. Take care of yourself and when you are ready, we'd love to hear all about him.


 
Thank you so much for your kind words. You're right, you don't think you'll need to make a decision like that for such a young dog. I guess Hudson wasn't meant to be with us long. We so value the short time we had this wonderful guy. He taught us so much about unconditional love.


----------



## Goldie4Paws (Jan 9, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I like the way you are thinking. I got a new puppy within weeks of losing my last golden to Lymphoma and it was the best thing I ever did. The new pup kept me so busy I didn't have a chance to make a comparison and in retrospect they were so different in personalities comparisons would have been pointless. Without that golden greeting you at the door a home is just a house.  Start your search for a good breeder early.


 
Thanks! That's a very good idea. Just thinking ahead to getting a new puppy is helping me to deal with the loss of Hudson. I agree..A house is very empty without a golden friend there.


----------



## Goldie4Paws (Jan 9, 2008)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I'm so sorry about your loss


Thank you so much. I am overwhelmed by the lovely responses I've gotten about Hudson. This is helping me deal with his loss. What a blessing.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a beautiful boy he was. I have only had to make that dreadful decision twice. The first time i let my irish setter suffer to long with a spinal infection that antibiotics just would not clear. i swore to never do it again. I had to make the decision with m y 12 1/2 ydar old irish setter--bone cancer. I didn't let him suffer. It is such a hard decision, but when done it is for the sake of the dog.

I lost my 12 year 3 month old golden boy in May--died in my arms of a heart attack with me telling him how much I loved him. Four years ago i lost my beloved godlen boy in my avatar, Hunter, to adverse reaction to the 6 month heart worm preventative injection. He wa only 4 years and 2 m onths old and i was crushed. 

You will never forget Hudson and he will live in your heart forever as my Red, boots, Hunter, Buck, Scooter and m any, many other dogs in my past 51 years of owning dogs live in mine.

And I can tell that you have reached the same concusion m ost of us have--once you own a golden--or are owned by one--you just can't seem to be without one. I thinkit pays great h onor to our lost ones that they made such an impact on our lives that we just have to have another one. The new ones con't--can't--replaced our lost ones, but they make their own place in our hearts very fast. Again, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Goldie4Paws (Jan 9, 2008)

3 goldens said:


> What a beautiful boy he was. I have only had to make that dreadful decision twice. The first time i let my irish setter suffer to long with a spinal infection that antibiotics just would not clear. i swore to never do it again. I had to make the decision with m y 12 1/2 ydar old irish setter--bone cancer. I didn't let him suffer. It is such a hard decision, but when done it is for the sake of the dog.
> 
> I lost my 12 year 3 month old golden boy in May--died in my arms of a heart attack with me telling him how much I loved him. Four years ago i lost my beloved godlen boy in my avatar, Hunter, to adverse reaction to the 6 month heart worm preventative injection. He wa only 4 years and 2 m onths old and i was crushed.
> 
> ...


I can't thank you enough for responding to my post in such a kind way. I loved reading about Red, Boots, Hunter, Buck and Scooter. You are so right, we never forget these loved ones, and they'll be with us forever.
Hunter reminds me very much of my Hudson, and they were about the same age. You have been through a lot of grief, but I guess it's what we sign up for when we decide to get a dog. We know sooner or later our hearts will be broken, but it's worth it.
Again, please know how much it means to me that you took the time to send along words of comfort and encouragement, and that you shared your own experiences with me. I can't tell you how much it helps.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

I want to add my sympathies. He was a lovely boy and will live forever in your heart, along with the new puppy.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm sorry I missed this yeasterday. Your boy was so handsome. I am so sorry that you had to say goodbye to him so soon. I lost my heart dog, Kody on 8/1/05 and although the pain has eased I still miss him terribly. We brought Jester home 9 mos. after losing Kody and he is pure joy. There is always room for more golden love in your heart. You will never lose the love and memories of your sweet Hudson. He will remain in your heart forever.

Godspeed sweet angel Hudson......


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry about your pup. So many of us know exactly how you feel. My Jake went to the bridge the end of June 06. It was so devastating. I can tell you that the pain does get easier, but for me, I will always carry a certain sadness over losing him. But at least now, I can smile when I remember him and all the sweet, funny, loving ways he had about him. You just need some time and remember to cry and grieve all you want.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

So young to leave you, cherish the memories that you hold close to your heart. the grief goes away with time but the memories stay forever.

Our condolences
Jerry & Harley


----------



## Goldie4Paws (Jan 9, 2008)

Penny'smom said:


> I want to add my sympathies. He was a lovely boy and will live forever in your heart, along with the new puppy.


Thank you so much for taking the time to respond to my post. It helps me so much to have this support.


----------



## Goldie4Paws (Jan 9, 2008)

wagondog said:


> So young to leave you, cherish the memories that you hold close to your heart. the grief goes away with time but the memories stay forever.
> 
> Our condolences
> Jerry & Harley


Thank you Jerry and Harley. I'll never forget Hudson or stop loving him.
Your Jake was such a cutie.


----------



## Goldie4Paws (Jan 9, 2008)

Luvinmygoldens said:


> I'm so sorry about your pup. So many of us know exactly how you feel. My Jake went to the bridge the end of June 06. It was so devastating. I can tell you that the pain does get easier, but for me, I will always carry a certain sadness over losing him. But at least now, I can smile when I remember him and all the sweet, funny, loving ways he had about him. You just need some time and remember to cry and grieve all you want.


 
I know just what you mean. You never really stop missing them, but it does get easier. I'll never forget Hudson.
Thank you so much for your comforting words.


----------



## Goldie4Paws (Jan 9, 2008)

Angel_Kody said:


> I'm sorry I missed this yeasterday. Your boy was so handsome. I am so sorry that you had to say goodbye to him so soon. I lost my heart dog, Kody on 8/1/05 and although the pain has eased I still miss him terribly. We brought Jester home 9 mos. after losing Kody and he is pure joy. There is always room for more golden love in your heart. You will never lose the love and memories of your sweet Hudson. He will remain in your heart forever.
> 
> Godspeed sweet angel Hudson......


Thank you for that. I really do appreciate you responding to my post. I know everyone who has loved and lost a pet knows what i'm going through right now. Hudson is the second dog we've had to put down in less than 5 years. The grief can be overwhelming at times.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

My heart reaches out to you at this time. Hudson was such a beautiful young boy, and he obviously had a zest for life. Please know in your heart that he had a zest and love for you, too. His wonderful spirit will live on, in and around you, forever.

It will be two years in May since we lost our beloved Jake. He had an aggressive growing cancerous tumor on his head. He turned 8 and two weeks later we had to put him to rest. Not a day goes by that I don't think of him; some days with tears, but always with love and smiles. We had him cremated and he sits atop our fireplace mantle. I miss him tremendously, as I know you do Hudson.

Always take comfort in knowing that you were number one in Hudson's life. 

Peace be with you,

~Jackie

Rest in peace sweet Hudson


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so, so sorry for your loss of young, handsome Hudson. I am taking the liberty of lighting a virtual candle at the gratefulness.org site in his memory. If you'd like, there is a thread here called candle link ( I think) that will take you there. It's a very moving, quiet, reflective site.


----------



## Goldie4Paws (Jan 9, 2008)

McSwede said:


> My heart reaches out to you at this time. Hudson was such a beautiful young boy, and he obviously had a zest for life. Please know in your heart that he had a zest and love for you, too. His wonderful spirit will live on, in and around you, forever.
> 
> It will be two years in May since we lost our beloved Jake. He had an aggressive growing cancerous tumor on his head. He turned 8 and two weeks later we had to put him to rest. Not a day goes by that I don't think of him; some days with tears, but always with love and smiles. We had him cremated and he sits atop our fireplace mantle. I miss him tremendously, as I know you do Hudson.
> 
> ...


Jackie,
Thank you SO MUCH for taking the time to respond to my post. Your Jake is a sweetie...Isn't it unbelievable how much love they give and what a void they leave when they're gone? Thank you so much for your words of comfort to me. People like you are making this so much easier to bear.

Judy


----------



## Goldie4Paws (Jan 9, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I am so, so sorry for your loss of young, handsome Hudson. I am taking the liberty of lighting a virtual candle at the gratefulness.org site in his memory. If you'd like, there is a thread here called candle link ( I think) that will take you there. It's a very moving, quiet, reflective site.


Bless your heart! I am so touched that you would do that for me. Thank you so much, and thanks for telling me about the link...I will definitely check it out!
Your dogs are just beautiful!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Hudson lives pain free with new tennis balls and cool spring water waiting for you at the Bridge. NorCal pack will say a special prayer tonight for you & Hudson and send healing thoughts. Godspeed Sweet Hudson.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. It is always hard, but especially when they are so young.


----------



## Saca (May 20, 2007)

While this was perhaps the hardest decision you had to make, it was also the kindest for Hudson. Be at peace that he know longer is suffering the pain that would surely only get worse. Our hearts go out to you; having been in that same place this last June when terminal cancer forced us to part with our sweetheart.
Saca, Cahill, Chase and Sage at The Bridge


----------



## Goldie4Paws (Jan 9, 2008)

sharlin said:


> Hudson lives pain free with new tennis balls and cool spring water waiting for you at the Bridge. NorCal pack will say a special prayer tonight for you & Hudson and send healing thoughts. Godspeed Sweet Hudson.


What a lovely visual that creates. Thank you so much, Steve. Your words bring comfort.

Judy


----------



## Goldie4Paws (Jan 9, 2008)

Saca said:


> While this was perhaps the hardest decision you had to make, it was also the kindest for Hudson. Be at peace that he know longer is suffering the pain that would surely only get worse. Our hearts go out to you; having been in that same place this last June when terminal cancer forced us to part with our sweetheart.
> Saca, Cahill, Chase and Sage at The Bridge


 
Thank you for saying that. You are right, his pain would only have worsened, and he was spared that. For that we are grateful, but it's so hard to be without him. I know that you can identify with that. Thank you so much for those words of comfort.


----------



## Goldie4Paws (Jan 9, 2008)

Augie's Mom said:


> So sorry for your loss. It is always hard, but especially when they are so young.


It is indeed very hard. Thank you for your kind words of support.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Hudson, he was a beautiful Golden boy. I know how hard it is to make that decision, especially when they are so young. We had to let our girl Daisy go to the bridge, she was dying of an aggressive cancer and she was 3 1/2 years old. We have to do what is best for them. Your in my thoughts tonight, take care.


----------



## Goldie4Paws (Jan 9, 2008)

GoldenDaisy said:


> So sorry for your loss of Hudson, he was a beautiful Golden boy. I know how hard it is to make that decision, especially when they are so young. We had to let our girl Daisy go to the bridge, she was dying of an aggressive cancer and she was 3 1/2 years old. We have to do what is best for them. Your in my thoughts tonight, take care.


Patty, thank you for those words of comfort. Poor little Daisy! 
You are right, it is that much harder when they are so young.
They haven't even had a chance at a full life.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

I also wanted to say I'm glad your thinking about getting another puppy, they are so great and they really make the world go round. We got Boomer 5 months after Daisy went to the bridge and I am so glad we have him, he has stolen my heart just as my Daisy did. They in no way replace but fill a void in our hearts.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, I haven't replied to your post yet because I've had to think about it. This is not easy for me to read, it really hits home for me.

My Daisy has an ACL injury. She had surgery last year. Fairly expensive and not sure it's going to do the trick. And I've been very worried about her good knee, if she will also have trouble with that one.

There have been a few times, in our darkest hours (and there have been several), that I've thought to myself ... if this gets much worse, it may be better to put her to sleep. 

ALC injuries can be devastating. I'm so sorry you had to lose your golden at such a young age. Truly, I really am sorry.


----------



## Goldie4Paws (Jan 9, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> Wow, I haven't replied to your post yet because I've had to think about it. This is not easy for me to read, it really hits home for me.
> 
> My Daisy has an ACL injury. She had surgery last year. Fairly expensive and not sure it's going to do the trick. And I've been very worried about her good knee, if she will also have trouble with that one.
> 
> ...


Thank you for responding. I'm going to write you a personal message about our experience with Hudson. I know that you will be able to relate.
I am SO sorry you're going through this!


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. It so difficult as it is when we lose these precious creatures, but to lose them so young makes the pain that much worse-as I know this all too well. My thoughts are with you during this difficult and sad time.


----------



## Goldie4Paws (Jan 9, 2008)

MelissaH said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. It so difficult as it is when we lose these precious creatures, but to lose them so young makes the pain that much worse-as I know this all too well. My thoughts are with you during this difficult and sad time.


Melissa,

Thank you so much for those words. Yes, it is very hard to lose a young one before they've even lived a full life.
Your Katie is beautiful. I'm sure she's caught Hudson's eye at the bridge!

Judy


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Judy - My heart breaks for you on the loss of your sweet Hudson. It's a terrible tragedy when we lose them so young. we just had to send our beloved Mojo to the bridge on December 29 so I understand your pain. And the support you'll get from the people here will help with the grieving period. Please trust me on that. Just know you and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.

Rest in sweet peace Angel Hudson.


----------



## Goldie4Paws (Jan 9, 2008)

mojosmum said:


> Judy - My heart breaks for you on the loss of your sweet Hudson. It's a terrible tragedy when we lose them so young. we just had to send our beloved Mojo to the bridge on December 29 so I understand your pain. And the support you'll get from the people here will help with the grieving period. Please trust me on that. Just know you and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Rest in sweet peace Angel Hudson.


Donna,
I am so glad I found this forum. The support has helped me tremendously.
Thank you so much for your kind words.
I am so sorry about Mojo. It was so recent too! I guess we understand what each other is going through. You will be in our thoughts and prayers also.
Judy


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I have had a hard time replying to your post. I know you are grieving the loss of Hudson and I am truly sorry that he died so young. My 3 yr old Golden had ACL surgery last year...Twice on the same knee. It was horribly expensive but I never considered not treating him and repairing the knee. I just can't imagine that.

I know it must have been an incredibly hard decision, it always is, but Hudson was so young, you loved him enough to end his pain, and that is truly selfless. I hope you will take ArdeaGold's suggestion and invest in pet insurance when or if you do bring home a puppy.

Godspeed beautiful boy, you are running free and without pain now.


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

I saw your post and got tears in my eyes. I'm so very, very sorry for your loss. I love the photo of Hudson, what a handsome boy.

Losing them young is so heartwrenching. I wish I knew some words to say to ease your pain. 

We had to put our Ruger to sleep at the age of 5 due to lymphosarcoma. I never thought I'd every stop crying.

Please know you're in my thoughts.

Julie


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So very sorry for the loss of your handsome boy,thinking of you, and know dear Hudson is pain free. RIP sweet Hudson.


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom (Sep 2, 2007)

Goldie4Paws said:


> thank you so much! I appreciate you taking the time to reply to my post.
> Your dogs are beautiful!


Thank you...I was moved to get a golden a few years back when a neigbour who has become a dear friend tearilly told me about the recent loss of his Amber. I secretly thank him everyday for sharing his grief with me. They are very special and your Hudson was no exception to that. Seems he was a big beautiful block headed guy like my Joey.


----------



## Goldie4Paws (Jan 9, 2008)

MissNikkisMom said:


> I saw your post and got tears in my eyes. I'm so very, very sorry for your loss. I love the photo of Hudson, what a handsome boy.
> 
> Losing them young is so heartwrenching. I wish I knew some words to say to ease your pain.
> 
> ...


Julie,
I am overwhelmed by all the compassionate people who have responded to my post. Sometimes I feel as though I will never stop crying, either.
Thank you so much for your kind words.
Judy


----------



## Goldie4Paws (Jan 9, 2008)

Hudson said:


> So very sorry for the loss of your handsome boy,thinking of you, and know dear Hudson is pain free. RIP sweet Hudson.


Your name jumped out at me! Was one of your dogs named Hudson too, or is that your last name?
It does give me comfort to know that Hudson is no longer suffering.
Thank you so much for your kind expression of sympathy.
Judy


----------



## Goldie4Paws (Jan 9, 2008)

Joe and Sam's Mom said:


> Thank you...I was moved to get a golden a few years back when a neigbour who has become a dear friend tearilly told me about the recent loss of his Amber. I secretly thank him everyday for sharing his grief with me. They are very special and your Hudson was no exception to that. Seems he was a big beautiful block headed guy like my Joey.


Hudson was a very big guy! He weighed close to 100 pounds.
He wasn't the smartest dog you ever saw, but he made up for it in sweetness. I loved his big ol' head..LOL
We had a border collie named Joey, who we had put down right before we got Hudson. He was only 7, but had aggression issues, and it got to the point where we had no choice but have him put to sleep, even though he was wonderful and loving to us. That broke our hearts, too.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry of your loss of Hudson - he will live on forever in your heart. When we lost Ginny in November I said no more, but we now have another pup - Quinn and we still have her sister Holly. Quinn will never replace Ginny, but he has helped because he has made us smile again. Best wishes for whatever decision you make in having another.

Run free from pain Hudson.XXXXXXXX


----------



## Goldie4Paws (Jan 9, 2008)

goldensmum said:


> So very sorry of your loss of Hudson - he will live on forever in your heart. When we lost Ginny in November I said no more, but we now have another pup - Quinn and we still have her sister Holly. Quinn will never replace Ginny, but he has helped because he has made us smile again. Best wishes for whatever decision you make in having another.
> 
> Run free from pain Hudson.XXXXXXXX


What a lovely visual that is....Hudson running free from pain. Thank you for that!
We are looking forward to having another golden friend. Life is just not the same without one.
Thank you so much for your words of comfort. It means so much.
Judy


----------

